# Video game real estate sold for more than 26,000 dollars



## Ianterrell (Dec 17, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4104731.stm

I have no words.


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 17, 2004)

"According to the analysis this gaming activity has a gross economic impact equivalent to the GDP of the Southern African nation of Namibia." - Mark Ward, BBC News Online Technology Correspondent.

So who wants to make video games?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 17, 2004)

wow


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

I wonder how this guy meets women?
:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

On line of course.


----------

